# Obsession



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

I just have to say this... bettas... are the most... obsessive things I have ever gone into, hahaha XD so, i wanna know from you ppl from this forum, how many bettas have you gotten from just the 1 betta you started with? I went from one, to 6 in one month!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

bump XD


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Uuuuummm ..... too many to count? That sounds about right


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Mom put her foot down at two....XD I'm determind to get another tank one day though.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@fleet LOOLL hahahha
@arashi, ahh.. my parents put their foot down on 6, hahaha XD i had 6... but my female sadly died a while ago  but they won't get me get another, so i guess now its 5? XD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I started out with 1, and now have 7! I love them all so much, but Sequin is my favorite. He was the first. =)


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i have 5 bettas  used to be 6, but im proud  hahaha, and my favorite is moonstone, also my first one, hahaha XDD could i see a pic of sequin?


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I now have three. And I promised I'd stop there... but I also promised I'd stop at 1 and 2... 0:>


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

This post makes me happy- reminds me that I am not alone. My friends, family, and even myself think I have gone crazy. I live a busy, outdoor active life and they can not understand why I have gotten in such a "boring" indoor hobby out of no where. They just dont understand how extremely complicated the hobby can be and that is where the beauty lies! I currently have 3 boys (did have 4, but my father who lives near me has kinda kidnapped one hehe) but have an open tank atm, so there will be more soon!


----------



## CyerRyn (Apr 8, 2011)

After I got Sazzer.. it took a couple months since when it's winter.. I basically hibernate. Once this spring came and it started warming up.. I set up a 10gal and bought 2 more and I have a 7gal in the works. I even told my mom I wanted to get a couple 5gal ones and sporadically place them around my apartment (since I'm not allowed big pets, I'm investing in these beautiful swimmers). Sooooo I started with 1 and now I have 3 and will be adding more... I would say I'm more addicted to them rather than obsessed.:blueyay:


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been told I'm going to end up on Animal Hoarders, lol! 

@ Tokala- Who got fishnapped?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure you can see a picture of Sequin! In fact, you can see two! Here he is.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> I've been told I'm going to end up on Animal Hoarders, lol!
> 
> @ Tokala- Who got fishnapped?


Cerro did! My only pet store betta. Golden halfmoon that I got the day Siku died. My dad is a musician, and has his tank in his studio. He said he helps him zone out and find the tune. He also loves to do his water changes  Here is his picture:

@ sweeda, he is beautiful!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

@Tokala Thank you! You can see why he's my favorite. When I got him, he was the only one at Walmart that looked healthy. He's my baby.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> @Tokala Thank you! You can see why he's my favorite. When I got him, he was the only one at Walmart that looked healthy. He's my baby.


I love his name! And there is always something about the "first" ones haha. You can't replace that feeling because its all new! How old is he? Diablo (avatar) has become my baby. His name is misleading- he is the sweetest, most gentle little guy. I thought I was going to loose him for the longest time. I think all the doctoring made me way more attached.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I love your bettas guys!  Love love love.  Bertie was a gift for doing some tough work in the garage in June. Dumbo I got because my cat was put to sleep and I was really sad about it. Butterfly was impulse. Poor lil guy was dying and going crazy in his cup, and I thought "no way, he's so gorgeous and his fins are so pretty! I have to save him" so I begged and pleaded and I was able to get him. I thought three was my lucky number, no exceptions. Even if I wanted exceptions... but I saw Luna in this little blue toilet water cup, and I had never wanted a betta so badly! I was literally crying as I left the store. Then I came back 5 days later and she was still there. Begged again. No! Two days later, finally able to get her. My parents now have it in writing that I won't ask for any more bettas unless one of mine die. So sad! So I have 4 bettas. Haven't lost a betta in 10 months!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had him since October, but I have no idea how old he was when I got him. I've heard Walmart Bettas are around 6 months to a year old. So anywhere from 11 months old to 17 months old. I've only had him 5 months, though. He's was pretty big when I got him, so I think he was at least a year old.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I've got all the betta girls listed in my signature. I have mostly VT - My largest and oldest girl (and the most aggressive) is my 3" Baby Blue (who shares a split 5 gal with a guppy who just lost his pregnant mate), and my youngest is a CT, Tiny Princess. They are all so different, each one is unique.

Bettas are by far the most interesting fish I've kept, although the guppies are a close second...


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I went from one (that I didn't want) to 13 in about 7 weeks. Sigh. I am used to having "lots" of pets but usually they are dogs. Honestly I couldn't have liked fish LESS if I tried. But one day my daughter's fish died and I felt really bad about it. She kept asking for another one so off we went to the store and I bought this 3 gal divided 3 ways tank & 3 bettas. THEN I started researching, found this board, found out everything I was doing WRONG lol and then I started getting serious, realizing how beautiful these guys are and wanted to do an "aquarium" room in my house, so I did. No parents here to say no, hahah. Well, actually my parents live on the 1st floor of a 3 decker and my mom comes up often and thinks I am insane for "all of a sudden getting into fish". Whatever...I love my guys.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Aki was the first I got that survived. He showed off the most and I couldn't leave without him. When I brought him home our bond began. Even now when I'm in the room or when anyone else is in the room he sits close to where he can be near us. When my Dad's watching basketball I've caught Aki watching until the game was over. Wonder if he's a Bulls fan. XD

There's something about the ones who bond with us. Where we want to do anything for them right?


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> I went from one (that I didn't want) to 13 in about 7 weeks. Sigh. I am used to having "lots" of pets but usually they are dogs. Honestly I couldn't have liked fish LESS if I tried. But one day my daughter's fish died and I felt really bad about it. She kept asking for another one so off we went to the store and I bought this 3 gal divided 3 ways tank & 3 bettas. THEN I started researching, found this board, found out everything I was doing WRONG lol and then I started getting serious, realizing how beautiful these guys are and wanted to do an "aquarium" room in my house, so I did. No parents here to say no, hahah. Well, actually my parents live on the 1st floor of a 3 decker and my mom comes up often and thinks I am insane for "all of a sudden getting into fish". Whatever...I love my guys.


I agree. I have always been a dog/horse person. Thought fish were LAAAAAAME until i found Siku and thus this forum. I didn't even want the little guy, he just tugged at my heart strings since he was being so ill treated. Now i am hooked.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

i began the fish story starting 2nd grade when i won my first goldfish at a fair, hahaha XD  then, by 3rd grade, my aunt bought me two bettas, i didnt know anything about them, so they passed  now, that i am in middle school, i found bettas at petco, and i just fell in love with my betta, moonstone  then i got 5 more. XD


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Arashi,

"There's something about the ones who bond with us. Where we want to do anything for them right?"

Mmmm.... it's called LOVE, when you get right down to it. 

I had a female pregnant guppy die this morning.... her mate was literally in shock... all the color had drained from him and he was curled into a "c" shape.
I removed him from the tank, as some of the other fish had nipped at the females body and had gotten a taste for guppys, and placed him in the divided 5.

I feel so sorry for this little fish... he loved his mate. He was always with her, displaying his mating colors. He was absolutely devestated by her passing, as striken as any human would be in similar circumstances.

I though I'd come home and find him dead. But he is uncurled and swimming, still drained of color. I've done what I can to make him safe and comfortable... I wish I could do more.

I know most people would think I'm nuts going on about the drama of these two tiny fish. But all of God's creatures matter.. which the aquarium hobby helps us to realize.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Arashi,
> 
> "There's something about the ones who bond with us. Where we want to do anything for them right?"
> 
> ...


 Awww, I'm very sorry about the little girl guppy! Poor boy must be so sad. But you are doing your best, I hope he will be okay! And AMEN! All of God's creatures do matter. That's why it breaks my heart seeing all these gorgeous, poor beautiful bettas crammed in disgusting cups and everything... that's why I saved 4! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Arashi,
> 
> "There's something about the ones who bond with us. Where we want to do anything for them right?"
> 
> ...


I agree. I can feel his pain just from your description. Poor baby. I hope he makes it and starts feeling less depressed.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

its amazing how fishys have just as much feelings as humans do. i hate it when people say, they're just fish


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Awww, I'm very sorry about the little girl guppy! Poor boy must be so sad. But you are doing your best, I hope he will be okay! And AMEN! All of God's creatures do matter. That's why it breaks my heart seeing all these gorgeous, poor beautiful bettas crammed in disgusting cups and everything... that's why I saved 4! I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks that.


Yeah, I hate seeing people abusing animals and hurting them. Why do we think we have a right to good things, but animals deserve nothing? They were all put here by God, not just us. We are supposed to care for them, not hurt them.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> Yeah, I hate seeing people abusing animals and hurting them. Why do we think we have a right to good things, but animals deserve nothing? They were all put here by God, not just us. We are supposed to care for them, not hurt them.


 Amen, sista!  God created all living things for man (and womennnnn ) to care for. I think that if I give my animals a good, safe, warm house with food, water (fish get lotsa water, hehe) and I make sure they are healthy and happy, I am making a difference. Went to a petstore once where the bettas had so little water, their backs were sticking out of their muddy brown cups. The owner was just watching me. I glared at him something fierce when I left, but i couldn't save any of the poor boys. So sad! I couldn't ever hurt an animal intentionally.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Amen, sista!  God created all living things for man (and womennnnn ) to care for. I think that if I give my animals a good, safe, warm house with food, water (fish get lotsa water, hehe) and I make sure they are healthy and happy, I am making a difference. Went to a petstore once where the bettas had so little water, their backs were sticking out of their muddy brown cups. The owner was just watching me. I glared at him something fierce when I left, but i couldn't save any of the poor boys. So sad! I couldn't ever hurt an animal intentionally.


I know. I love animals, and wish I could save them ALL.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> I know. I love animals, and wish I could save them ALL.


 Me toooo! That's why when I grow up I will be a vet.  I will be saving lives every day. And I can buy any betta i want, and I won't have any limits other than tank space.  Sounds like fun!


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

@bettaluver a vet? thats cool XDD i wonder if you can bring fish to a vet...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL, any betta you have can be brought to me. ;D But most vets don't take vets. I had the hardest time finding a vet for my old pet rat Sandy, who had to be put down from pneumonia. Stupid disease. But yes, I want to be a vet!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I want to be a vet too!
I love all animals, and am working my best to get the grades I need to be accepted into a good university, and vet school!
I started with 2 female bettas in a one gallon bowl, on advice from a pet store worker, YIKES!
Found this website, and learned ALOT. I now have seven bettas in my room (plus room for one more, LOL). Got my sister one, AND my mom one too! My dad tried AFDs but he didn't have the time for them. Needless to say, I have a bit of a betta addiction problem XD


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

kathstew said:


> I want to be a vet too!
> I love all animals, and am working my best to get the grades I need to be accepted into a good university, and vet school!
> I started with 2 female bettas in a one gallon bowl, on advice from a pet store worker, YIKES!
> Found this website, and learned ALOT. I now have seven bettas in my room (plus room for one more, LOL). Got my sister one, AND my mom one too! My dad tried AFDs but he didn't have the time for them. Needless to say, I have a bit of a betta addiction problem XD


Yay, go us wannabevets! 
Admitting you have a problem is the first step toward success. But the next step is determining what you want that success to be! Do you want to have more, less bettas? Do you think your addiction is a major problem? Is it negatively affecting you in any way? LOL, might want to be a psychologist too.  Or isntead of. Whichever!  Stupid petstores and thier stupid advice.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

At one point I had 9.. The most I ever had. Now i have 4. 2 boys and 2 girls!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw Dory in that other thread, that is absolutely the most gorgeous and adorable HM female everrrrr! Looooove her.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine all started as a kid. My mom said I would collect bugs for hours in the field near our house. Then little snakes. Then once a dying bat. It died. Then rats and mice. Years later as an adult, saving dogs. I've always loved animals and seeing these guys in tiny, nasty cups is awful. I figure I have a good job, my daughter enjoys them.....who's it hurting? People who aren't really big on animals in general will never get it.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Update:

Good news! The male guppy is no longer drained of color; he is now swimming and eating normally. This morning he still was pale and had a 'shimmy' to his swim, but now he looks recovered. Hooray! 

tracyalexa: You and I shared the same childhood, lol! I was a triffle wicked, however... not to the animals... to my mother!

I'd catch all manner of creatures and set them loose in the house. Walking Sticks, tree frogs, Monarch butterflys... to drive my mother nuts! The funny thing is, up to ten years ago, she thought it was my sister who had been doing it! Ah, the perfect crime, tee hee hee...

I can still catch a garter snake with only a stick and make friends with it, but the frogs are a little fast for me nowdays... 

I saw a *cute* furry bumble bee basking on my back deck today. I tried to take pictures of it with my cell phone, but it got annoyed and flew away...


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I love animals! My brother is saving up for a baby bearded dragon. I think I might join him!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

lolz...my mom must have the betta bug...my proof is in the story below...

I started with my very first betta Fire (R.I.P)...i was looking online and found this site, from there i said i wanted another one and my mom said yes...then i got Kidomaru (R.I.P)..they both died in a terrible chemical accident...so seeing that i had two tanks i was allowed to get Demyx and Techno (R.I.P)..a while passed until i found a vase (i didnt know this was too small) and i asked for another..Dragon (R.I.P) this is when my mom said three was my limit..hahahahahah...so then Dragon died and i searched all over my town for the perfect fish until i ran into Helios and Cielo, my mom let me get both..1 over my "limit"...then unfortunatley Techno died so seeing as i could get one more i looked all over until i ran into Jazz and Storm...my mom loved both fo them...2 over my "limit"...then i found a tank at a grage sale and later filled it with Roxas...3 over my "limit"...she then let me take my friends 3 bettas Ice, Flash, and Aura..6 over my "limit"...lastly i got Eppy my 10th and final fishy..that makes 7 over the "limit"...lets say 10 is my new limit...this all took place over about 1.5 years..my mom says she doesnt care...but i think she does..they are so beautiful and im so far addidicted even BFA (betta fish anonymous) couldnt help me....0.o


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I got Cleo...Had him for about a year in a 2 gallon.then his tank broke..so I had to get a new one (got him his own 10 gallon)..that was in december. I now have 8 bettas.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it's been less than 2 months, and I'm up to 3 as of today, still have a 10 gallon to set up that I want to divide, and told my dad he should let me set up a sorority in an old 26 gallon my parents have had sitting in storage for like 15 or so years as well, lol


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Tisia,

Good luck with dad and the 26 gallon! That would make a great sorority.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think so too ^_^ my dad had mentioned he had thought about setting it up and doing something with it, and I kind of leaped at the chance, lol. going to take soooooo much cleaning though, it has some very dried on algae, and planning to reseal it too. right now I'm just figuring out pricing. know I want the females obviously, lol, and thinking habrosus cories (so cute and tiny, they have some at a lfs), and maybe something like tetras or rasboras, but I'll probably ask stocking questions when I actually know it's a go, lol


----------

